

Training for the Cannabis Industry - ruchir_21hj
http://www.oaksterdamuniversity.com/

======
sciguy77
This is interesting as an indicator of the new legal pot industry to come.
Lots of new job titles may very well merit lots of new degrees, at least for
the kind of person that would consider majoring in pot (heretofore only an
unofficial major).

~~~
yid
Oaksterdam isn't new -- it's been around longer than the current wave of
legalization. Welcome to California.

------
jds375
I think it's actually kinda cool to see this. I'm not sure how fond I am of
the whole Cannabis College thing, but it's good to see how legalization
efforts have spurred industry and created opportunities.

------
na85
The questionable benefits of a cannabis degree aside, that is one of the most
hideous websites I've ever come across.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Not that much worse than most other websites devoted to educational
institutions, quite frankly.

~~~
na85
I'm in the process of applying to graduate programs right now actually, and I
find most universities (at least in Canada) have websites that are visually
pleasing but are abysmal from a UX perspective.

This one _looks_ ugly, too, which in my experience is rare for post-secondary
education.

------
alexhancock
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
TillE
This is a potentially huge new industry, and I believe Washington's law makes
them particularly friendly to small entrepreneurs as long as you can get a
license.

Only reason I'm not starting a business is because I don't really trust the
federal government to keep their hands out of it.

------
friscofoodie
This place is up the street from me. Got raided last year by the Federal Gov.

------
afterburner
Sounds like a quick way to cash in.

~~~
wasd
It was founded in 2007 [1].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oaksterdam_University](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oaksterdam_University)

